# build the wall



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

if walls dont work why does every other country have them










Isreals wall








pakistans wall









saudi arabia








Korea


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

I drive thru mexican neighborhoods everyday and my wife is mexican, if walls are racist than blacks and mexicans are the most racist people on earth they build huge fences and put bars on their windows, or maybe they understand that borders only work if you enforce them


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Other countries got walls because they don't put up with nonsense. Our politicians follow this beaurocratic bullshit and that why we can't get anything done. It's not a Democrat or Republican issue,  it's a deadbeat issue. Can't complain about people getting government assistance when our politicians rake in hundreds of thousands of dollars and don't do shit.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

...WEAK !!!  you trumpers are some #SAD republicans...    trumpski promised Mexico will pay, not the American taxpayer,,, he promised again & again,,,  now once again another trumpian lie, America taxpayer is supposed to pay for bullshit that was promised by lord trumpski....  and not one trumper willing to stand up and speak the truth... 





 




... It is not fair, lie after lie.... #SHIT HOLE


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2018)

indirectly Mexico is paying for it.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> indirectly Mexico is paying for it.





  ... all you guys are trumpers , your all 'lock step' , you guys can't even admit trumpski lead you on about the wall...   #SAD

... not one of you will stand up...    #SAD

.... you guys still buying into 'trumpy's fake audit so I can't show my taxes' routine ????...   

....  did any of you trumpers know that the 'shutdown' is due to trumpski's promise 'to build a wall' ... ???  

  #SHIT HOLE


----------



## beanz (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a gun.


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not a Trump supporter; there's not too many politicians I support. When Trump said a wall will be built and Mexico is paying for it, I laughed. We have an education system that is going down, a judicial system that is not equal,  failing healthcare, opiate epidemic, and other problems. But Mexico is paying for a wall that we want? There's going to be a lot of disappointed people.


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

A lot of weed smokers that voted for Trump are getting scared because he won't put a leash on Jeff Sessions. He's gung ho on stopping marijuana, but not our opiate addiction. We know marijuana is still illegal on the federal level, but he should do what Obama did; tell the federal prosecutors to lay off and worry about more important issues.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

charley said:


> ... all you guys are trumpers , your all 'lock step' , you guys can't even admit trumpski lead you on about the wall...   #SAD
> 
> ... not one of you will stand up...    #SAD
> 
> ...


not about trump, stop always looking for a way to blame trump for every failure in your life. democrats wanted a wall with clinton with obama, now trump promised to follow thru on a promise that previously had only be a campaign slogan and its being turned into an anti trump meme


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/9S1uc47j1Q4


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/dx2NUurzmGs


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

if your only gonna focus on trump, your gonna miss the point that this is something both democrats and republicans have campaigned on and exposed yourself as a hate mongering divisive fool


https://YouTube/ZhpK--yMRhg


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

Left wing, right wing; all part of the same bird


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> not about trump, stop always looking for a way to blame trump for every failure in your life. democrats wanted a wall with clinton with obama, now trump promised to follow thru on a promise that previously had only be a campaign slogan and its being turned into an anti trump meme





..... don't talk down to me !! why don't you stop blaming every lefty for the pointless life you've been living , that's why your posts are so #SAD....  better ???

... I haven't read a post of yours where your tongue isn't up trumpski's asshole ....   you prefer me talk to you like that ??? 

.... I've been polite to you , you ain't pushing me around, I ain't some pussy lib....  

.... by the way... trumpy is a clueless asshole, always has been and will be to his dying day, which I hope is very soon...   

..... you want to insult me heck, and lock horns ???      is that the way it is ....     I ain't running


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> if your only gonna focus on trump, your gonna miss the point that this is something both democrats and republicans have campaigned on and exposed yourself as a hate mongering divisive fool
> 
> 
> https://YouTube/ZhpK--yMRhg




....thanks for the *GREAT TEACHING MOMMENT*....   talk about a 'fucking hate mongering tool'.... did you ever see your avi ???    GTFO !!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

charley said:


> ....thanks for the *GREAT TEACHING MOMMENT*....   talk about a 'fucking hate mongering tool'.... did you ever see your avi ???    GTFO !!


what about my avi, dont act like you been giving yeni hugs over here, hypocrite. I dont give a fuck about how much you hate trump, the wall has nothing to do with politics but go ahead and make it about trump. If I said how cheap weed got here since it became legal you would find a way to blame trump for destroying weed. your ridiculous, and just because I dont share your disgust for trump you wanna lump me in with the rest. exactly how a hypocrite is


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> what about my avi, dont act like you been giving yeni hugs over here, hypocrite. I dont give a fuck about how much you hate trump, the wall has nothing to do with politics but go ahead and make it about trump. If I said how cheap weed got here since it became legal you would find a way to blame trump for destroying weed. your ridiculous, and just because I dont share your disgust for trump you wanna lump me in with the rest. exactly how a hypocrite is




....heck, you have no idea what I have going on weed wise.... when you escape from 'the cult' and can address me by my name. I'll be around...  

.... as far as yeni goes...  she's a follower, she lives by others opinions...   if you have religious beliefs [faith based]you are a follower... to be in a 'faith based religion. you believe in something without proof or evidence...  therefore you are a follower ... e.g. a follower of Christ... you would be a follower[some one else's idea, not your own]
.. so my advice to yeni was and is to learn to think for yourself.....  [ it will never happen]


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2018)

charley said:


> ....heck, you have no idea what I have going on weed wise.... when you escape from 'the cult' and can address me by my name. I'll be around...
> 
> .... as far as yeni goes...  she's a follower, she lives by others opinions...   if you have religious beliefs [faith based]you are a follower... to be in a 'faith based religion. you believe in something without proof or evidence...  therefore you are a follower ... e.g. a follower of Christ... you would be a follower[some one else's idea, not your own]
> .. so my advice to yeni was and is to learn to think for yourself.....  [ it will never happen]


people who believe in nothing are just as quick to argue those beliefs as people that subscribe to religion, I dont care if you hate trump or love trump, build the wall


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> people who believe in nothing are just as quick to argue those beliefs as people that subscribe to religion, I dont care if you hate trump or love trump, build the wall





... you're aware I have a name ...  to me the wall is 'pure racism under trumpski'....   otherwise I can relate to 'border security'.....


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

Border security is very important,  regardless of who's president. At one time earlier in my life, I considered trying for border patrol. The wait was too long and now, I'm over the age limit to become one.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/GtJ4x1ycsPk


----------



## Fister (Jan 21, 2018)

Wtf is a wall gonna do? They build underground tunnels and can "visit" on a visa and just stay here like most immigrants do.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx (Jan 21, 2018)

Fister said:


> Wtf is a wall gonna do? They build underground tunnels and can "visit" on a visa and just stay here like most immigrants do.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



It?s a complete waste of tax payer dollar! This will fix nothing. Humans aren?t cattle that need to be fenced in or out. America is ?better? then the other places putting up walls.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

Luxx said:


> It?s a complete waste of tax payer dollar! This will fix nothing. Humans aren?t cattle that need to be fenced in or out. America is ?better? then the other places putting up walls.


its about security, criminals walk accroos unrestricted, watch that show border wars. and not to mention how deadly it is to make the trip, I dont know if you ever seen the desert in arizona and socal but its endless miles of sand dunes, no shade, no water. they find bodies there regularly. Walls work, will it stop criminals, no, but they will need to figure out a new method


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

charley said:


> ... you're aware I have a name ...  to me the wall is 'pure racism under trumpski'....   otherwise I can relate to 'border security'.....


you awfully sensitive today *Charlie*, I just assumed this is a made up internet name didnt think people cared so much. Anyway just chill dude, your the one posting daily about trump, this isnt about trump, its about the border security. if you ever been there and saw it you would understand. its not racist but if you think its racist then tell my mexican wife and mexican kids that their safety isnt as important than access for drug cartels who kidnap and extort families for money and send drugs and guns


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

If Trump wastes money on a stupid, useless, ineffective wall I hope when he dies they bury him under it and it is recognized as a symbol of his stupidity and folly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]"The facts have not changed. Building a wall is the most expensive and least effective way to secure the border," said GOP Rep. Will Hurd, whose sprawling West Texas swing district encompasses more than 800 miles of the border. "Many areas in my district are perfect examples of where a wall is unnecessary and would negatively impact the environment, private property rights and economy."[/FONT]


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]"There's any number of complications," said former House Appropriations Committee Chairman Harold Rogers, R-Ky., citing obstacles like Indian reservations and national parks and forests. And much of the remaining 1,300 miles is very rough terrain, with steep construction costs and a limited return for the dollar. "It's expensive and it's complicated."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hundreds of miles of the border are so rugged and inhospitable that it doesn't make sense to even try to build.

People who support Trump cannot even be counted on to be rational when he says something stupid or see this wall is a stupid idea. [/FONT]


----------



## Luxx (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> If Trump wastes money on a stupid, useless, ineffective wall I hope when he dies they bury him under it and it is recognized as a symbol of his stupidity and folly.



He wants the wall so he can have a monument build in his name. ?The trump wall? what a joke. He is a genius of the retarded. I like him better when he wasn?t pres. go back to Howard stern interviews.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> [FONT="]"The facts have not changed. Building a wall is the most expensive and least effective way to secure the border," said GOP Rep. Will Hurd, whose sprawling West Texas swing district encompasses more than 800 miles of the border. "Many areas in my district are perfect examples of where a wall is unnecessary and would negatively impact the environment, private property rights and economy."[/FONT]



what difference will it make in you and Chuck's little lives if Trump builds a wall?


----------



## Fister (Jan 21, 2018)

We should give Texas back to Mexico, under the agreement all illegals go live in Mexico. Texas doesn't wanna part of the US anyway, Fuck em

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

if walls dont work lets remove all walls from prisons


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> you awfully sensitive today *Charlie*, I just assumed this is a made up internet name didnt think people cared so much. Anyway just chill dude, your the one posting daily about trump, this isnt about trump, its about the border security. if you ever been there and saw it you would understand. its not racist but if you think its racist then tell my mexican wife and mexican kids that their safety isnt as important than access for drug cartels who kidnap and extort families for money and send drugs and guns




... my name is Charles, my wife calls me charley, my male friends call me chuck...  my wife is from Peru, she immigrated [moved] here 15 years ago... we speak Spanish in the house, she's trying to learn English...  I'm not against 'border security', whatever that entails..   but this 'wall thing' was a racist tool used by trumpy, a racist himself, to garner votes from the right, and for that reason only..the only reason we're talking about the 'wall' is because of trumpski..

#SHIT HOLE


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

charley said:


> ... my name is Charles, my wife calls me charley, my male friends call me chuck...  my wife is from Peru, she immigrated [moved] here 15 years ago... we speak Spanish in the house, she's trying to learn English...  I'm not against 'border security', whatever that entails..   but this 'wall thing' was a racist tool used by trumpy, a racist himself, to garner votes from the right, and for that reason only..the only reason we're talking about the 'wall' is because of trumpski..
> 
> #SHIT HOLE


doesnt matter to me who agrees with the wall or supports it, if Obama said lets build a wall I would say fuck yeah, I have camped in that desert, I know how dangerous that area is, I was on a jury for a murder trail for a person buried in that desert, I had a boss who's dad was deported and he went to pick him up outside brawley but border patrol caught him and had to rescedule picking him up. this whole entire country has not one clue about how much shit goes on at that border. one of the most dangerous cities in the world is juarez. there are more seriel killers on that border and more women raped and murdered on that border.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

its so bad there are songs about it. not politics bro its a tragedy

https://youtu.be/8wR1MVdDmUA


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2018)

https://youtu.be/q8Ay9JmZiNo

https://youtu.be/-4ETx5uK0mA


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2018)

https://youtu.be/mE7kT44NtsQ


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> what difference will it make in you and Chuck's little lives if Trump builds a wall?



I will be epic fail entertainment both in watching the disaster and watching his moronic supporters defend it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> https://youtu.be/mE7kT44NtsQ



Hillary has no real opinion of her own. She was all for a wall until it suited her agenda not to be. The Clintons and Trump are friends and all are garbage.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

It's so telling that his supporters don't mind him wasting money on a wall that by all accounts is impossible to build along the border to begin with.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

In short.... Trump's supporters cannot recognize the absurd.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I will be epic fail entertainment both in watching the disaster and watching his moronic supporters defend it.



I guess I don't see the point in wanting our POTUS to fail regardless of who it is and if you like him or not.... sounds pretty fucking stupid but then again so do you. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

I can't see the point in worshipping anyone so much you fall for the emperor's new clothes and can't be a reasonable enough person to give honest advice in the face of a bad idea. Our presidents are not our kings, they are our employees and should act responsibly as such for the good of the people and the country.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

A man can speak his mind, a slave cannot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm not a lemming I guess. You go right ahead and follow Trumpy off a cliff if you want. I will instead retain the reason it requires to recognize a bad idea and the spine to say so.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

Trump's wall is impossible to execute, would never be done in 2 terms even if he got 2 terms and the next POTUS would not continue his absurd folly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

I wanted Trump to surprise everyone and be a good President. I'm not going to pretend that's how it went when it isn't.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

its said that if a person wants to rob your home they will find a way in, so to follow anti wall logic its absurd to have locks on your windows an doors, yet every home has them and everytime you leave you lock your door. why do you continue to lock your door knowing they wont stop criminals. just saying, everyone knows it wont completely stop criminals and drugs, but it will be a deterrent.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I can't see the point in worshipping anyone so much you fall for the emperor's new clothes and can't be a reasonable enough person to give honest advice in the face of a bad idea. Our presidents are not our kings, they are our employees and should act responsibly as such for the good of the people and the country.



where do you come up with this delusion shit? just because we voted for Trump and we are happy with the job he is doing as POTUS that means we worship him? 

you have turned into a bitter old senile lady who needs to get fucked.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Trump's wall is impossible to execute, would never be done in 2 terms even if he got 2 terms and the next POTUS would not continue his absurd folly.



he is doing a great job, apparently you were not smart enough to put money away into your retirement accounts.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I'm not a lemming I guess. You go right ahead and follow Trumpy off a cliff if you want. I will instead retain the reason it requires to recognize a bad idea and the spine to say so.



how about I just go on and live my life like I have the past 48 years regardless who the POTUS is you dipshit.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xB35VD-PV8Y


----------

